

MIT unifies Web development in a single, speedy new language - kungfudoi
http://www.cio.com/article/2863673/mit-unifies-web-development-in-a-single-speedy-new-language.html

======
frostmatthew
Reminds me of Opa[1], which I heard about when it first came out and I recall
telling a much more experienced developer friend about how I (in my
inexperienced naivety) thought this was the way of the future and he brushed
it off and with something like "wait and see if it's still around in a few
years."

Well it appears it's still around but it obviously didn't usher in a new era
of web development like I thought it did.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opa_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opa_\(programming_language\))

~~~
toddkaufmann
There was hype about another language out of MIT some years before those.

Not saying it's not possible, just that there's a lot of hype...

